# I know they only made 40 animals available (so far, at least), but why...



## HopeForHyrule (Nov 25, 2017)

...did they leave out Flurry?! Is anyone else as shocked and bummed about this as I am?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 25, 2017)

I'm shocked they didn't include Marshal, to be honest.  I really hope they add more villagers soon. :/


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Nov 25, 2017)

Not including Marshal was also very surprising, considering how loved he is.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 25, 2017)

Another reason why it's not very interesting to me. 
I love seeing Filbert and Apollo and Goldie in my campsite, but it'd be nice to see some of my favorites like Bangle and Leo too.


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 25, 2017)

Moe is in the game I am happy. But yes, there are many villagers I like that are not in this game :/ Bluebear not being in it surprises me.


----------



## Mink777 (Nov 25, 2017)

Walker has been leaked to have snucked into the December 22, 2017 update I believe.


----------



## mitfy (Nov 25, 2017)

i can't wait for an update with new villagers. i'm only a fan of a handful of the starting villagers they included.


----------



## Kaiaa (Nov 25, 2017)

I was actually pretty surprised they left out marshal as well. Considering just how popular he is. I feel they are trying to help us give a little more love for the less popular villagers though. I found out I like Tex a lot!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 25, 2017)

Maybe they are saving Marshal for the next update. Probably because they don't want people to get too hyped on release date or something.

Also, don't forget that Marshal was in Friend Finder, so we'll see him in Pocket Camp much sooner than we thought.


----------



## Coach (Nov 25, 2017)

11 new villagers have been datamined in the newest update, including Marshal, Mitzi and Bluebear. They obviously cannot add too many villagers as once, so it seems they've started us off well and will slowly introduce new villagers bit by bit.


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 25, 2017)

I'm enjoying the villagers I've met so far! I haven't had the chance to have many of them in my towns, like Ketchup or Maggie, and I'm discovering a new love for others because of this game  I do look forward to seeing who they'll add in future updates though!


----------



## Sheando (Nov 25, 2017)

Personally, I'm really glad the 40 villagers in Pocket Camp aren't just the 40 top-tier, most popular ones. I think the game would get boring a lot faster if we just had a plethora of cats, deer, dogs, squirrels, wolves, and hamsters. Instead, they seem to be featuring 1-3 from various species, which will keep the game fresh a lot longer. Plus, there's much less commitment in this game, so I'm enjoying meeting villagers I never would have talked to otherwise.


----------



## Dede (Nov 25, 2017)

Did someone say Walker and Mitzi? Yay excited! 
I'm liking the diversity at the moment though.


----------



## Anactoria (Nov 25, 2017)

Sheando said:


> Personally, I'm really glad the 40 villagers in Pocket Camp aren't just the 40 top-tier, most popular ones. I think the game would get boring a lot faster if we just had a plethora of cats, deer, dogs, squirrels, wolves, and hamsters. Instead, they seem to be featuring 1-3 from various species, which will keep the game fresh a lot longer. Plus, there's much less commitment in this game, so I'm enjoying meeting villagers I never would have talked to otherwise.



I completely agree with this feeling. It always felt a little bit burdensome to get "dreamies" or whatever (which I've mostly stopped doing) in ACNL, because it was possible to do so. I got really tired of stalking these forums for villager trades. I do kind of wish they'd randomized the order of the campers in Pocket Camp though, so we don't all have the identical first few campers.


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 25, 2017)

I agree about the villager choice, not having just popular ones - I'm really liking the diversity I see! I think everyone can find at least one villager they like 



Anactoria said:


> I do kind of wish they'd randomized the order of the campers in Pocket Camp though, so we don't all have the identical first few campers.



Yeah I feel the same. It would be nice to have variety at the beginning, give more character to each game. It's good that the order can change later on though!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 25, 2017)

I dunno if Lolly is in the game, but if she isn't, then they better add her soon!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 26, 2017)

I know they're going to release more and more, Marshall and Bluebear were leaked to be included in the update, but I'm excited about Phoebe <3 I know that the more popular villagers will take more resources to build for, like how freaking much all of Fauna's furniture costs... -_- the game knows it fan base and is milking it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jeannine said:


> Yeah I feel the same. It would be nice to have variety at the beginning, give more character to each game. It's good that the order can change later on though!


The reason we all get the first same few villagers is because they take the least amount of resources to unlock to ease us into the game before it takes hundreds of resources to build for the later villagers... if it started with those then it'd take forever to level up and people would feel like the game took forever and was a rip to begin with.


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 26, 2017)

I'm glad it was a few of the "lesser" villagers. The last pig I had was Lucy in Wild World and meeting Maggie in Pocket Camp made me re-realize how cute they are. There are enough cuties to tide me over until they release more.

but i won't say i'm happy about a lack of fuchsia, anabelle and celia ;;


----------

